

Java Helps Twitter Outmuscle Massive Traffic Surge - sinnerswing
http://www.forbes.com/sites/oracle/2012/11/09/java-helps-twitter-outmuscle-massive-traffic-surge/

======
ramblerman
Congrats to twitter, but are they even close to heaviest load?

I would imagine google/facebook are seeing even more insane numbers, but just
reamin quiet about it.

